# He's going to have a hard time selling this house.



## Braineack (Mar 1, 2015)

Not because of the kitchen, but because he didn't use HDR.

Man Posts Pictures To Sell His Never-Been-Used 1956 Kitchen


----------



## Designer (Mar 1, 2015)

I think someone will buy the house, and immediately gut the kitchen.  "It's so DATED!"  and; "OMG, the COLORS!"


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, wow! Like a time warp!


----------



## Buckster (Mar 1, 2015)

Fantastic pinup shoot location!  Just needs a few more 50's era props, and it'd be perfect.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 1, 2015)

I suspect just walking into that house would make you feel like lighting up a smoke.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 5, 2015)

how does someone not use their kitchen????


----------



## Buckster (Mar 5, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> how does someone not use their kitchen????


One possibility that comes to mind:

My sister's house has two kitchens, though she only uses one.  Neither of them is a classic time warp like the one featured in this thread, but it could be.

I lived in a very large house in the San Francisco Bay area for a couple of years that had 2 kitchens as well, and I only used one.

Did he use the rest of the house?  Did he actually live in it, or did he live in a separate house altogether?  That's another possibility.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 5, 2015)

awesome kitchen. Just wish it wasn't pink.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 5, 2015)

Our house has a very similar pink kitchen in the in-law apartment in the finished basement.  It's from 1955.  Pink double door wall oven and pink electric stovetop.  It, however, has been used.


----------



## runnah (Mar 5, 2015)

Hipsters are lining up around the block to bid.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 5, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Not because of the kitchen, but because he didn't use HDR.
> 
> Man Posts Pictures To Sell His Never-Been-Used 1956 Kitchen


Louis Armstrong's house in Corona, Queens, New York had - and has - an aqua kitchen, which I think is harder on the eyes. The kitchen is still there, and the house is now a museum.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 5, 2015)

Great, I'm a hipster living in a museum.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 5, 2015)

Except for that very new stainless steel dishwasher in the first picture.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 5, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> Except for that very new stainless steel dishwasher in the first picture.


How do you know it's new?  Are you under the impression that stainless steel wasn't used for appliances in the 50's?


----------



## KenC (Mar 6, 2015)

I knew someone who rented an apartment with a kitchen that was painted hot pink.  When the sun shone into the kitchen windows it looked like there was a fire in there.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 6, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> how does someone not use their kitchen????


 They keep their microwave in the living room?


----------



## Achaicus (Mar 6, 2015)

The impression I got from the article I read with the photos is that the house has not been lived in since then. Maintained but not lived in.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2015)

ordered out for chinese & pizza every day and used plastic silverware.

It's odd though as it states the house hasn't been occupied!!
1956 to now is 59 years ??
someone was paying some extra taxes ....

you think of all the potential problems that could go wrong with a unoccupied house.
If in winter pipes can burst unless you keep the heat up.  New heater or two, or three over that time frame just to heat a house; 
roof; siding; etc.
burglary - stripping

Seems really odd.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 6, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> ordered out for chinese & pizza every day and used plastic silverware.
> 
> It's odd though as it states the house hasn't been occupied!!
> 1956 to now is 59 years ??
> ...


People with enough money to have such things maintained for them without flinching actually exist.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 6, 2015)

Buckster said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Except for that very new stainless steel dishwasher in the first picture.
> ...



Did you look at the pictures? He shows the pink dishwasher later in the photo's. Nothing about the stainless one. If the house was "sealed" or "not used" as stated in multiple articles, why would the dishwasher have been replaced? 

And that steel one is obviously not from the 50's.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 6, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...


Yes.



symplybarb said:


> He shows the pink dishwasher later in the photo's. Nothing about the stainless one. If the house was "sealed" or "not used" as stated in multiple articles, why would the dishwasher have been replaced?


To better match the overall decor?  I've heard that human beings do stuff like that sometimes.

EDIT: On second look, I don't see a pink dishwasher.  I think you're looking at the pink oven.

EDIT 2: I don't see any evidence that the stainless steel appliance is actually a dishwasher either, now that I'm taking a closer look at it all.



symplybarb said:


> And that steel one is obviously not from the 50's.


What's "obvious" about it?  I ask again, "Are you under the impression that stainless steel wasn't used for appliances in the 50's?"


----------



## waday (Mar 6, 2015)

Buckster said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...


Looks like a typical top control dishwasher these days.

The 'original' dishwasher from this set: DSC 0077 2 Flickr - Photo Sharing 

There were definitely some steel appliances in the 1950's (not sure if any steel dishwashers), but they looked nothing like what's shown in the picture. I wouldn't be surprised if they had to remove the old dishwasher for some type of safety/electrical/efficiency concern.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 6, 2015)

waday said:


> Looks like a typical top control dishwasher these days.


Looks like any number of kinds of appliances to me.  What identifies it as a dishwasher?



waday said:


> The 'original' dishwasher from this set: DSC 0077 2 Flickr - Photo Sharing


That's a big part of the trouble I'm having with the idea that whatever the stainless steel thing is, it's a dishwasher.

The conversations he's had on the original photos on his Flickr page don't indicate that he's ever changed anything out for a newer version.  In fact, he claims just the opposite, that it's all original.  I see no reason for him to lie, nor to call him a liar without solid evidence, so there's no reason at this point to think that he had the original dishwasher that's in the photos on his Flickr page, and another new dishwasher hidden behind the stainless steel in the photo.

I've left a message for him to clear up what exactly the stainless steel appliance is, and if he gets back to me, I'll be sure to update.

EDIT: Comment from someone on another website about it: "It's not a dishwasher it's a trash compactor. We had one just like it in a home we lived in growing up."



waday said:


> There were definitely some steel appliances in the 1950's (not sure if any steel dishwashers), but they looked nothing like what's shown in the picture. I wouldn't be surprised if they had to remove the old dishwasher for some type of safety/electrical/efficiency concern.


On what do you base all this speculation?


----------



## waday (Mar 6, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Looks like any number of kinds of appliances to me.  What identifies it as a dishwasher?
> 
> That's a big part of the trouble I'm having with the idea that whatever the stainless steel thing is, it's a dishwasher.



What identifies a refrigerator as a refrigerator? Or a sink a sink? Or a cabinet a cabinet? If it looks like dishwasher, is styled like a dishwasher, and is installed like a dishwasher, it's a dishwasher.

Have a look: stainless steel top control dishwasher - Google Search

If it were skinnier, I'd say it _could_ be a modern trash compactor. But, alas, it's too wide.



Buckster said:


> The conversations he's had on the original photos on his Flickr page don't indicate that he's ever changed anything out for a newer version.  In fact, he claims just the opposite, that it's all original.  I see no reason for him to lie, nor to call him a liar without solid evidence, so there's no reason at this point to think that he had the original dishwasher that's in the photos on his Flickr page, and another new dishwasher hidden behind the stainless steel in the photo.
> 
> I've left a message for him to clear up what exactly the stainless steel appliance is, and if he gets back to me, I'll be sure to update.



He has, in fact, indicated that he is changing out the old appliances. See the comment above yours, 12 days previous. According to Nathan: "None of the appliances have been sold. I'm currently completing the renovation and the appliances are in storage and available for sale." 

Considering the original dishwasher is sitting on top of cardboard in the picture and his statement, it looks like he took the pictures after he already replaced the dishwasher.



Buckster said:


> On what do you base all this speculation?


Yes, partial speculation on safety/electrical concerns, but not on efficiency. Appliances of that time can be extreme energy wasters.

While I may not have been alive to see these appliances installed and brand new, I've been around a lot of appliances from the 50's, 60's, 70's. The design of a dishwasher from the 50's would be styled like other appliances from that era.

The installed 'appliance' is clearly not from the 50's. If you cannot admit this, you are arguing for the sake of arguing. I won't play anymore.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 6, 2015)

waday said:


> The installed 'appliance' is clearly not from the 50's. If you cannot admit this, you are arguing for the sake of arguing. I won't play anymore.


It's not about "admit" or "arguing" or "playing".  It's about facts and confirmation.  I'm big on that, and I'd really like to KNOW, not guess.  

With luck, he'll answer, and we can end the speculation.  If it's a modern dishwasher, that's fine with me.  It's no skin off my nose either way.  I've got no dog in this at all.  I'm just wondering like anyone else, but not personally one to pretend I know something for sure and factual, when in fact I don't.  

I ask questions of those who seem to be certain that they know, in order to learn about the evidence I must have missed when trying to identify it.  I would have to say you haven't provided actual EVIDENCE with your, "if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, etc." styled rhetoric, but that doesn't mean you're wrong either.  Again, it makes no difference to me.


----------

